# new bow?



## hdroc (Apr 8, 2008)

i need help on a new bow. i don,t care about the price but i was looking into either a pse x force or a diamond marquis. is there any other bows you guys could recomend


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

That Marquis is a nice shooting bow. TO tell you the truth just about every company nowdays makes a really nice shooting bow. I never did think PSE's craftsmanship was up to par with some of the better made bows, kind of like Browning. But the will all shoot good and kill game thats for sure. And since the sky is the limit as far as $$ then you'll be shooting the best bows made no matter what you choose. 
It also depends on what you want to do with it. Hunt, targets, 3D, treestand, ground bind, spot and stalk, speed bow, easy to draw forgiving bow. Theres all kinds of things you need to consider I guess. 
You can't go wrong with the bows made by Mathews, Hoyt and Bow Tech. 
But there are many companies out there that make good shooting bows as well. I've shot and owned bows by probably 10-15 different companies over the years. And every spring I go and shoot the latest and greatest at the shops. Seems like I keep going back to Mathews the past couple years. But thats just me, go shoot as many as you can and then decide for yourself. If your not familiar with archery, then i suggest you make friends with a quality pro shop or join an archery club and learn everything you can. 
Good luck! 
By the way i'm shooting a MAthews DXT this year.


----------



## cabowhunter (Apr 18, 2008)

Try the Truth2, and the ROSS Cardiac or the 334 or the 337, all nice bows from ROSS...I didn't think much of ROSS, because so many bow companies make some really good bows, but after I shot my ROSS I had to have it right then, I collect bows and it is my primary hunting bow right now, and will be for a long time.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

goatboy said:


> You can't go wrong with the bows made by Mathews, Hoyt and Bow Tech.


I just picked up a Parker Buck Hunter, and I was very impressed. The draw is very smooth and the let-off is amazing.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I bought a Hoyt Kateria XL. I love this bow. fast, quiet, and smooth.

I was like you looking for everything. If you look almost all the bows shoot the same FPS, all have the let off, all are quiet, etc. Now it is just how they feel in your hands.

I shot the matthews switchback, Hoyt Kateria, bow tech general and the PSE truth 2. The hoyt felt the best in my hands.

So get out and shoot as many bows as you can.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

go with the pse


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

trapper_2 said:


> go with the pse


agree once again. Not spendy, very accurate and very trustworthy. My buddy had a recurve that hard splintered (was about 20 years old) and they set him up with a new recurve for like 90 bucks shipped. Great customer service. Prob. the only bow manufacturer i'll own from here on out


----------

